# SBS 2008 DCOM error event 10009



## BDaughtry (Apr 9, 2011)

For the love of somebody cool I can't get this event to stop. I have 4 different companies with SBS 2008. I have fixed this error in the windows firewall for clients that are always connected. I have some remote laptops that I added to the domain then shipped them to the users. They rarely connect to the domain. I am getting this event for those computers. Does anyone know how I can turn this event off in SBS 2008 or get event viewer to not display it? They are flooding event viewer.

the event is as follows for several pc's.

DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer "ComputerName".local using any of the configured protocols.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Was there a reason for adding them to the domain? If the computer accounts do not need to be in AD delete them. If your locally connected computers are getting DCOM errors you should do some diags on DNS.


----------

